# Développeurs, présentation de vos applications.



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2015)

Amis développeurs, si vous avez une application à présenter qui ne nécessite pas spécialement de questions-réponses, je vous invite à poster votre commentaire ici. 

*ATTENTION. On reste sur la présentation d'applications et non la copie d'un message publicitaire envahissant par un contributeur opportuniste n'ayant qu'un message au compteur.*

_Merci de rester sobre._

*Toute présentation faite en dehors de ce fil sera, selon mon humeur, déplacée ici ou supprimée sans préavis et parfois, son rédacteur sera purement et simplement banni si la publicité est trop flagrante.*


----------



## CBi (23 Janvier 2015)

Merci de cette initiative alors voilà = j'ai modestement créé 2 applications.

La première est un syllabaire pour l'apprentissage de la lecture = https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/syllabaire/id503742797?mt=8
C'est celle qui m'a décidé à me lancer = j'en avais besoin pour apprendre les rudiments du français à mon fils et je ne trouvais rien de déjà fait.

La seconde un calculateur de ristourne très pratique quand on fait les soldes = https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/discountmap/id796063889?mt=8
Aussi réalisé en premier lieu pour répondre à un besoin perso !


----------



## tonyy_b (17 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens de publier Easik : une application de musique pour iPhones.
Elle vous permet de gérer plus facilement que le lecteur de base votre liste de lecture ainsi que vos playlists.

Le lien de téléchargement est le suivant : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/easik-free/id962882423?l=en&mt=8
Le site de présentation : www.easik.fr

N'hésitez pas à faire vos retours et donner vos avis pour faire évoluer l'application.


----------



## Aralekk (20 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Un post rapide pour vous présenter "Doubles - Find the pairs"! 

Réalisé au cours d'un weekend pour me changer les idée, il reprend le principe du Memory: associer les paires en utilisant sa mémoire.

Le lien vers l'app:
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=965629159&mt=8

J'espère qu'il vous plaira, petit succès en Belgique deja!
http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/2015/02/19/trouvez-les-paires-avec-doubles/

J'attends vos retour avec impatience,
Arthur

Video de présentation:


----------



## RedKingAsia (29 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est parti !!!!
la version 1 de *Shoot'IN* est enfin disponible sur l'AppleStore.

*https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/shootin-amazing-videos/id978576775?mt=8*

Cette application iPhone s'adresse à tous ce qui aiment prendre des videos que ce soit de façon occasionnel, ou professionnel.

Avec ses 10 modes videos, Shoot'IN vous aidera a réaliser des vidéos fantastiques de façon simple :

Le mode slow motion permet de ralentir vos vidéos jusque 12 fois, même avec les iPhone 4S, iPhone 5 et iPad qui ne proposent pas nativement ce mode avec Shoot'IN c'est possible. Les vidéos en Slow motion sont facilement exportable vers Facebook, YouTube ou tout autre application vidéo de votre choix, sans perdre l'effet slow motion.

A l'inverse le mode time lapse, accélérera vos vidéos jusque 10x, le tout en Full HD avec stabilisation optique et jusque 300 img/s pour ne perdre aucun instant même en accéléré. Les vidéos accélérées peuvent ensuite être ralenti sous QuickTime.

Le mode Dessin, est tout simplement incroyable, il vous permet de dessiner en temps réel sur vos vidéos. Ecrivez, dessinez, peignez pour donner plus de vies à vos vidéos.

Envie de realiser un film en sepia ? Noir et Blanc ? avec un effet vintage ? ou un style comics ? Le mode Filtre est fait pour cela.

Focus, Exposition, ISO, Couleur.... prenez le contrôle physique de la caméra de votre iPhone grace au mode Manuel.

Besoin de filmer de nuit ? ou dans une pièce mal éclairée?
Via son double traitement physique et logiciel, le mode Nuit améliore jusque 100% la visibilité de nuit et sans flash par rapport à l'application vidéo native d'Apple. (On est d'accord Shoot'IN n'est pas une appli magique, donc si le lieu est totalement noire, sans aucune source de lumiere, la vidéo sera noire).

Téléchargez Shoot'IN pour découvrir les autres modes vidéos dans cette première version (appli  100% française, gratuite avec achat inApp).

La version 1.1 qui corrige les premiers bugs remontés vient de partir en review.
La version 2.0 est en cours de test avec des améliorations, de nouveaux modes vidéos et d'autres surprises.

Toutes vos remarques, bonne ou mauvaises sur l'application sont les bienvenues.

Bon WK.

Yohann


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2015)

Bon, déjà, la fonction dessin ne marche pas chez moi, ça saccade et ne dessine absolument pas en temps réel. (Testé sur un iPad retina) 

Il y a encore du boulot.


----------



## RedKingAsia (1 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
Merci pour votre retour.
La version 1.1 est en attente de validation sur le store.
Pas mal de bugs corrigés, suite aux remontées de Crashlitycs, surtout pour les iPhones 4 et iPad 2ieme génération. 
L'algo du mode dessin a complètement était revu, je viens de tester a l'instant sur iPad Air 1er generation et cela fonctionne parfaitement, traits fluides, et video finale fluide. 
Je ne garantie pas le résultat par contre sur iPad mini ou, iPad plus ancien que le Air qui n'ont pas la puissance et la RAM necessaire pour gérer a la fois l'affichage de la camera, le touch et la modification des frames videos a 30img/s en temps réel. 

Dernier point, les achats inApp dans l'app sont actuellement gratuit, profitez en.


----------



## skynext (16 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je m'appel Michaël j’ai 17 ans, je développe actuellement une app iOS que j'ai appelé Sumer.
 Sumer s'inscrit dans la continuité de YourSquare, mon premier projet.

Avec YourSquare, mon objectif est d'offrir une nouvelle façon de découvrir l'actualité, en effet, l’experience que me fournit la presse généraliste ne me satisfait pas toujours. La plus part du temps les articles sont des brèves de l’AFP et, quand un sujet plus pointu est abordé les analyses sont assez moyennes de mon point de vue. J'ai donc développé  YourSquare autour de 2 fonctionnalités: WorldCover pour découvrir les nouveaux événements et VisionCover pour les comprendre/décrypter  à l’aide d’analyses réalisées par les utilisateurs.
-WorldCover va puiser l'information chez des agences de presse et présente les derniers événements sous forme de titres et de petits résumés.
-Avec VisionCover au lieu de demander à un petit groupe de professionnel de rédiger des articles, je propose à chaque utilisateur de partagez ses connaissance sur un sujet qui l’intéresse/interpelle. VisionCover offre ainsi une vision diversifiée de l’actualité, chacun apportant ses propres connaissances et sa propre vision. Le tout est disponible dans plus de 150 pays et en 4 langues différentes afin d’encore renforcer cette diversité.
La partie la plus difficile à développer de YourSquare est VisionCover, et un des problèmes qui se posait était de “faire le tris” parmi les différents articles proposés par les utilisateurs. Chacun envoyait anonymement son article mais n’était pas sûr de le voir publié. C’était frustrant pour le rédacteur. C’est pour cela que j’ai décidé d’introduire un peu de “démocratie” dans YourSquare avec l’introduction d’une nouvelle app: Sumer






Le concept de Sumer est assez simple: 
-Vous vous connectez et publiez un article sur un sujet de l’actualité qui vous tient a coeur (pour partagez votre opinion ou pour apporter des précisions sur un sujets “technique” par exemple). Afin de forcer les utilisateurs à argumenter et à proposer une analyse de l’actualité et non écrire deux ligne en présentant un fait (c’est le role de WorldCover qui lui assure une fiabilité de l’information) un article écrit sur Sumer doit faire plus de 1000 caractères.





-Une fois que vous avez publié votre article vous, pouvez consulter les articles d’autres utilisateurs. Contrairement à d’autres réseaux sociaux, Sumer ne s’organise pas autour d’utilisateurs (que l’on suivrait comme sur Twitter) mais autour de thématiques. Cela permet de favoriser la pluralité d’opinion en évitant de se retrouver avec une “timeline” ne repartant que du contenu avec lequel on est d’accord. Tout les jours vous pouvez voter pour l’article qui vous a semblé le plus pertinent.





-Quand un article à obtenus 50 voix, il est affiché dans YourSquare (VisionCover).

Donc voila pour le concept  J'aimerais bien avoir votre avis, Sumer est actuellement en phase de test si vous êtes intéressez par le projet vous pouvez rejoindre le programme beta (j'ai besoin d'un maximum de retours ) laissez simplement un commentaire sur le fil avec la configuration de votre iPhone (6, 4S,...)
Merci beaucoup 
Michael


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2015)

Le projet semble intéressant même si je me méfie justement des commentaires faits sur internet. Là, il y aura une sélection a posteriori. 

À voir donc, je suis partant pour tester 

J'ai un iPhone 5.


----------



## skynext (16 Avril 2015)

Oh merci beaucoup je vous contact de suite par MP


----------



## thomasalbert93 (22 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai le plaisir de vos présenter "Cash", ma nouvelle application disponible depuis hier sur l'AppStore !

Il s'agit d'une application personnelle de gestion financière, qui se veut simple, agréable et intuitive (du moins je l'espère !).

N'hésitez pas à la partager et à laisser une petite note et/ou un commentaire sur l'AppStore, cela m'aidera beaucoup !

Merci d'avance !

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/id942401510








Bonne journée,

Thomas


----------



## iP00ch (29 Avril 2015)

Salut tout le monde,

Alors voilà, pour la petite histoire, je suis développeur, je fais des jeux (parfois des applications) sur iOS et Android. J'ai commencé fin 2011 et je pratique toujours mais avec du temps en moins à y consacrer car il y a les études en plus.
Dimanche dernier j'ai envoyé mon dernier jeu à Apple donc en ce moment il est en attente d'admission. Ce jeu est le plus abouti de tous les jeux que j'ai pu concevoir, tout aussi bien au niveau des graphismes/animations que ce qui se passe à l'intérieur. Comme à mon habitude, c'est un jeu arcade qui a pour but de vous divertir, passer le temps et de défier vos amis pour avoir le meilleur score possible. Ah oui, le jeu s'appellera "Floyd The Leprechaun" (oui le personnage principal est un leprechaun, un petit nain irlandais pour ceux qui ne savent pas et qui ont la flemme de faire la recherche sur Google xD). Mais il y a d'autres personnages à débloquer.
Je vous parlerai du jeu un peu plus tard quand il sera validé par Apple et que je pourrai le mettre en ligne sur l'App Store (et ensuite sur Google Play pour ceux que ça intéresse) et ce, gratuitement ! (Je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire payer le joueur, et la pub rapporte plus d'une certaine façon... xD).

Le truc, c'est que quand tu lances un jeu, on peut dire que tout se fait au lancement du jeu. Il faut avoir beaucoup de téléchargements le(s) premier(s) jour(s) pour espérer le faire apparaître dans divers classements.
On peut aussi le faire même si le jeu est en ligne depuis plusieurs semaines mais c'est plus compliqué... ^^
Et je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais la plupart des jeux qui sont dans le Top 150 (on va arrondir) ne sont pas souvent "made in France" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce serait cool si on pouvait en mettre un là-dedans ^^
C'est pourquoi je me demandais, même si mon jeu ne sera pas le jeu de l'année et qu'il plaira à certains et déplaira à d'autres, si vous pouviez m'aider à faire un putain de bon lancement ? xD

Car si je pouvais obtenir quelques centaines (voir des milliers xD) de téléchargements le premier jour, ce serait GÉNIAL !!!!

En attendant de voir vos réactions, bonne fin de journée tout le monde et merci de lire ce topic 

News : Participer et partager l'évènement du jeu :https://www.facebook.com/events/1437266973239921/
MERCI A TOUS !


----------



## kodaski (12 Mai 2015)

bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je souhaite vous présenter ma nouvelle appli iOS, qui vient d'arriver sur l'appStore.






Avec cette appli, on crée ses propres catalogues au format PDF et présentations produits. les données peuvent être saisies directement dans l’appli ou importées, au format JSON. Une base de démonstration permet de découvrir rapidement toutes les possibilités.






Téléchargement gratuit de l'appli :
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/creez-vos-propres-catalogues/id974994524?mt=8
Plus d'infos sur toutes mes applis :
http://kodaski.fr

bien cordialement,
Kodaski


----------



## Vivien @casa_app (15 Mai 2015)

Salut à tous,
Je m’appelle Vivien, je développe un site internet utilisant beaucoup une nouvelle technologie 3D (Webgl). Je cherche des feedbacks: www.casa-designer.com

Toutes ces infos m’intéressent :

Q: Voyez vous un appartement en 3D
Q: Avez-vous réussi à naviguer en 3D dans l’appartement ?
Q: Quel type appareil utilisez vous (smartphone, pc, mac, minitel…)
Q: Quel navigateur internet avez-vous utilisé ? (firefox, safari, chrome, internet explorer…)


Le site est loin d’être fini, donc libre à vous de faire des suggestions.
Tout commentaire sur le design est le bienvenu également

A propos de l’app:
Casa Designer iPad est une application 3D de construction permettant de créer, meubler et décorer votre maison.

Le site internet accompagne la version 2.0 qui ajoute deux fonctionnalité majeures:
- Partage et publication des appartements en 3D sur www.casa-designer.com
- Téléchargement de mobilier depuis la 3D Warehouse (Sketchup)

J’ai des promos-code à distribuer à ceux qui souhaitent tester l’application ( http://www.casa-designer.com/LogIn/SignUp/Beta )

Vivien Miniussi
vivien.miniussi@casasoftware.fr
développeur indépendant @ CasaSoftware


----------



## Lisaraël (22 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous présenter egzagò, mon premier petit jeu développé avec Swift & SpriteKit. C'est un petit jeu sans prétention, basé sur le principe du tape-taupe, et qui mettra vos nerfs à rude épreuve 

C'est ma première expérience en dev natif (après une application créée via _PhoneGap _il y a une paire d'années), et ça m'a ouvert pas mal de perspectives pour le développement d'autres jeux qui suivront.

J'espère que ça vous plaira.


----------



## pat3 (22 Mai 2015)

Salut Thomas

Il s'avère que je cherche une application de gestion financière personnelle, ou plutôt familiale, facile à remplir, et qui accepte des données venant d'un fichier externe, CVS ou autre format (ma banque gère par exemple le format de Money, entre autres.

J'ai l'impression que ton app répond bien au premier aspect (prise en main facile), mais pour le second?
Et sinon, quelqu'un saurait m'indiquer une bonne app de gestion financière familiale, dispo à la fois sur mac os et ios (idéalement, même, aussi sur android)?




thomasalbert93 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'ai le plaisir de vos présenter "Cash", ma nouvelle application disponible depuis hier sur l'AppStore !
> 
> ...


----------



## xenobits (2 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Je vous présente mon jeu, le Tarot des Héros.
J'ai passé plusieurs mois à tenter de créer un jeu de tarot efficace en rajoutant plein de petites fonctionnalités qu'on ne voit pas habituellement dans ce genre de jeu.

-Tarot à 3, 4 ou 5 joueurs GRATUITEMENT
-Tarot multijoueur en ligne cross-plateforme (jouez avec tous les joueurs quelque soit leur smartphone)
-Un mode compétition, devenez champion départemental, régional, national, voir mondial! Plus de 300 trophés à débloquer
-Un mode donne du jour, ou tout les joueurs s’affrontent sur une nouvelle série de donnes chaque jour
-Des graphismes en HD, possibilités de créer et modifier son avatar
-Une IA avancée qui gère de nombreuses subtilités du tarot
-Une interface qui s'adapte a la taille de votre écran, les cartes seront grosses sur un iphone, et plus petite sur un ipad.

J'ai tout fait moi même et je suis ouvert à toute critique ou remarques, je travaille encore a améliorer le jeu

Vous pouvez le télécharger gratuitement sur l'app store


----------



## Darie_P (8 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour, je m'appelle Lionel, j'ai 27 ans, j'ai développé 35 jeux vidéos gratuits sur Iphone/ipad.
Testez-les et vos critiques seront la bienvenue 
Lien de mes 35 jeux:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/jean-lionel-darie/id580459828

Bon score à vous 
www.darieproductions.com


----------



## magicPDF (14 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour.



Je ne fais pas dans le jeu, je fais dans l'utilitaire pratique, gratuit et sans pub : *GPS Parking*


Utilisez GPS Parking pour enregistrer la position du lieu de parking et ainsi retrouver facilement votre voiture, votre vélo, votre moto, votre bateau, etc.
Utilisez GPS Parking pour envoyer les coordonnées et une photo de l'endroit où se trouve un véhicule à quiconque devrait venir le chercher.
Utilisez GPS Parking pour transmettre votre position à quiconque devrait vous y rejoindre (ami, client, collègue, dépanneur…).
Utilisez GPS Parking pour ne pas dépasser le temps de stationnement (parcmètre, zone bleue, etc.).
Utilisez GPS Parking pour envoyer un message sonore à quiconque.
Utilisez GPS Parking pour vous tenir au courant de l'actualité ou de tout autre sujet (en attendant le dépanneur).
Utilisez GPS Parking pour flasher un QR-Code ou un codebarre.


Disponible sur Apple Store : http://goo.gl/m4h03I
Et sur Google Play : http://goo.gl/BCoFMl


----------



## Evenements.city (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous présente fièrement notre application Evenements.CITY,

Nous venons enfin de finaliser son développement après 6 longs mois.
C’est une application pratique pensée pour afficher à l’utilisateur tous les évènements qui sont proches de lui de tout genre.

L’application très simple d’usage affiche simplement à l’utilisateur une liste d’évènements sur 30jours selon la ville et les centres d’intérêt choisis.
L’utilisateur peut choisir d’ajouter les événements à son calendrier en cliquant sur participer, prendre ses tickets en cliquant sur le bouton participer et se diriger facilement vers l’événement grâce à la fonction map.
Tout cela dans un design longuement travaillé et un système de navigation très intuitif.






Dispo sur l’App Store : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/evenements.city/id1015942278?ls=1&mt=8

Et ici notre site : http://evenements.city/


Vos commentaires et remarques nous feront réellement plaisir.


----------



## begoodmac (17 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de vous présenter *Compteurs*, qui permet de suivre des indicateurs personnels, de se donner des objectifs, et de les suivre dans le temps.

Exemples :
   - Manger au moins 5 fruits et légumes par jour
   - Boire moins de 4 cafés par jour
   - Faire au moins deux séances de natation par semaine
   - Faire au moins 3 bonnes actions par mois
   - Garder une trace des maladies de son enfant
   - Compter ses exploits sportifs
   - Etc.

Il existe actuellement une bonne dizaine d'apps de ce type dans l'App Store, mais aucune ne permet de suivre dans le temps ses objectifs avec des graphiques, ne permet de corriger après coup en cas d'erreur, etc... alors je me suis lancé...
Les personnes qui l'utilisent en pratique ont envie de garder leurs objectifs dans le vert et sont vraiment plus motivés à les atteindre.

La v1 est en ligne et la prochaine version prévue début décembre apporte 6 nouvelles langues et des fonctionnalités supplémentaires.

Merci pour vos critiques !


----------



## polo63 (14 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour

J’ai créé une application pour iPhone de type Navigation, Aide à la conduite.
C'est une alternative à d’autres solutions parfois onéreuses.

Mon app, je l’ai appelé « *Zen on the road* »  et elle est disponible sur l’app store depuis le 31 Décembre 2015. Elle est dispo en anglais et en français. Il n’y pas d’abonnement à souscrire pour l’utiliser et l'app ne nécessite pas de connexion Internet pour fonctionner.
Le site web associé est :  http://zenontheroad.com




Je l’ai créée tout d’abord pour mon propre usage.

Depuis la naissance des radars sur les routes, je trouvais que l’on regardait très (voire trop) souvent le compteur de vitesse pour savoir si l’on ne dépassait pas la vitesse limite autorisée par peur d’une contravention.
Mon premier prototype était tout d’abord  un simple compteur de vitesse avec possibilité de sélection rapide d’une vitesse maximum parmi une gamme de vitesses. Un signal sonore et visuel me prévenait de ma survitesse.
Ensuite, trouvant que ce n’est pas pratique de répéter les mêmes manipulations alors que c’est la N ième fois que l’on fait ce trajet, j’ai intégré la fonction d’enregistrement des changement de limites de vitesses.
Si un panneau de limitation de vitesse est enregistré, la prochaine fois que l’on passe au même endroit et dans le même sens, le panneau de limitation de vitesse se remontera automatiquement et on est averti du dépassement de vitesse.
J’ai aussi rajouté la mémorisation de zones de danger. C’est pratique car sur des longues distances (trajet pour rendre visite à la (belle) famille), les routes se ressemblent presque toutes et on ne se souvient plus où se trouve le danger. Par défaut, mon appli signale l’approche de ce danger, à 400 mètres (valeur par défaut modifiable) .
C’est pratique surtout la nuit quand on a peu de visibilité.
Bien entendu, on peut sauver les données mémorisées et les partager avec des proches.

Avec cette app, je me sens plus Zen sur la route, d’où le nom de mon app.

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/zen-on-the-road/id1057942804?mt=8

Bien cordialemnt

Paul Lotin


----------



## Gwen (15 Janvier 2016)

Présenté comme ça, ça a l'air d'une excellente idée. Je me sert de Navigon, principalement pour cet fonction. A tester.


----------



## Ridha10 (26 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai récemment développé une application nommée BeoGames (Best Old Arcade Jeux) avec un jolie interface utilisateur qui ressemble a une Gameboy et le but de cette application est de ressembler les plus et les meilleurs jeux rétro (Serpent, Tetris, Frogger, Pac-Man ...).

Je voudrais partager avec vous mon application et je serai reconnaissant si vous évaluez mon application sur l'Apple Store (pourquoi pas cinq étoiles si vous l'aimez ).

Pour profiter de mon application, je vous passe un code promo dessus qui est valable pour juste un jour et qui vous donne 2000 pièces gratuitement à l'utiliser et débloquer tt les jeux

Ne hésitez pas à me contacter pour plus d'informations et ainsi de partager ma mon application avec vos amis 

Le code promo pour aujourd'hui 26 mars 2016 est: 74987130
Comment l'utiliser: Secouer (faire unshake) de l'appareil (iPhone, iPod, iPad) dans le menu principal de l'application (voir photo ci-dessous) et tapez la le code promo et appuyez sur ok, et Voilà 2000 pièces gratuitement !!

L'URL de mon jeu dans l'App Store est: https://appsto.re/fr/p5Bt_.i

Il existe d'autres applications que j'ai développé (la dernière est Flappy Deadpool https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flappy-deadpool-edition/id1090755156?mt=8) si vous voulez les tester, ils sont disponibles sur mon site http://www.ouaguelal-apps.com

Merci beaucoup.

Ridha


----------



## Larme (28 Mars 2016)

Développeurs, présentation de vos applications.


----------



## magicPDF (30 Mars 2016)

Bonjour.

C'est ma petite dernière :
La nouvelle version de l'application mobile de @VmaxLeClub pour iPhone-iPad est disponible : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vmax-le-club/id858771609?l=fr&ls=1&mt=8

Faites vrombir votre iPhone !












_Existe aussi pour les autres plaformes mobiles : http://onelink.to/vmaxleclub
._


----------



## Luditeam (8 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Nous sommes trois associés qui avons créé un Serious Game pour l’apprentissage de la négociation. Ce jeu est disponible sur IOS (et Android ). Nous cherchons à avoir le maximum de retours de votre part, n’hésitez donc pas à le télécharger.

Voici l'adresse sur l'Apple store: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/bargain-adventures/id1044360530


Je suis à votre disposition pour tout renseignement,

Très bonne journée,


----------



## Rob Mixvibes (23 Juin 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais vous présenter nos applications : Remixlive & Cross DJ Pro.


Remixlive permet de jouer des loops de manière quantizée et de composer de manière très intuitive des morceaux. Il est possible d'acheter des packs de samples via le store in-app ou même d'importer, d'éditer ses propres samples (ADSR, Transpose, etc) ou même de les enregistrer via le micro du device.

Remixlive passe en version 1.2 et Cross DJ Pro 3.1 et supporte désormais Ableton Link, il est donc possible de synchroniser Remixlive et Cross DJ Pro avec Ableton Live sur PC ou Mac ou même de synchroniser 2 sessions Remixlive ou 2 session Cross DJ Pro sur Iphone ou Ipad (ou toutes autres app compatible Ableton Link)

L’application est gratuite !
Vous avez toutefois la possibilité d’acheter des packs de samples supplémentaires ou de débloquer des fonctionnalités avancées.

Remixlive 1.2: http://itunes.apple.com/app/id1058801458

Cross DJ Pro 3.1: https://itunes.apple.com/app/id509520532

Site internet : http://www.mixvibes.com


----------



## Alain AA (5 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis développeur d'applications iPhone/iPad.

Je vous propose d'essayer ma dernière application *MoveDetect*. Il s'agit d'une application de détection de mouvements avec enregistrement des vidéos. Je vais prochainement rajouter un mode alarme largement configurable mais l'application est déjà bien évoluée. Je vous laisse découvrir par vous même:

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/movedetect/id1120108411

Pour tout "Like" sur la page facebook de l'appli, j'offre un code pour obtenir l'appli gratuitement sur l'Appstore (au lieu de 3€, offre limitée à quelques dizaines de codes).
Demande à faire par email à *MoveDetect @weebweeb.com*

https://www.facebook.com/MoveDetect/


Merci et en attendant votre feedback!


----------



## w3fh5 (29 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé une application pour moi mais qui peut surement intéresser pas mal d'autres personnes.
Il s'agit d'écrire au plus vite une idée que l'on a dans la tete en la tapant puis faire glisser son doigt pour l'enregistrer sous forme de texte dans l'iCloud Drive.
Ainsi, on va au plus vite pour noter les pensées. Il est simple alors de récupérer ensuite toutes les notes ainsi écrites dans l'iCloud Drive sous forme de fichier texte une fois que l'on a le temps de traiter ces pensées dans son système de gestion de notes/idées, ...

L'application est visible et plus détaillée ici: http://puu.re/Catch


----------



## imk-87 (11 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

10x10 Blocks est un jeu simple, mais vraiment captivant. 

Votre but est de gagner le plus de points possible en plaçant des figures sur le tableau 10x10.  

Vous avez le choix entre seulement trois figures à un moment donné et vous ne pouvez pas les tourner. Si vous les avez placées toutes sur le tableau, trois autres vont apparaître.  
Quand vous avez rempli toute la ligne horizontalement ou verticalement, cette ligne sera supprimée et vous obtiendrez des points supplémentaires.

Pour chaque 500 points gagnés dans le jeu, vous obtiendrez 1 pièce. Vous pouvez l'utiliser pour tirer au sort 3 nouvelles figures ou pour acheter 3 nouvelles figures constituées d'un seul bloc. 

Amusez-vous bien et bonne chance!

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/10x10-blocks/id1153284541?mt=8&at=1000lrBL&ct=macg


----------



## gizmhail (9 Décembre 2016)

Salut,

J'ai créé avec un collègue une application pour visionner de manière "exotique" le catalogue VOD d'Orange (où l'on travaille  ), sur iPad (et aussi sur iPhone).
C'est, "Au petit bonheur la VOD", dispo ici :
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/au-petit-bonheur-la-vod/id1183276978?l=en&mt=8

L'idée est de pouvoir rebondir de VOD en VOD, en cliquant sur n'importe quel mot d'une fiche de film (dans le résumé, dans le nom des acteurs, dans les critiques, etc), pour lancer une recherche nouvelle à chaque fois.

Histoire de faire découvrir des choses inattendues, les parcours que font les autres utilisateurs de mot-clef en mot-clef apparaissent sur l'accueil de l'appli.
Vous verrez, le design de cette partie est un peu "original", ça fait un peu jeu vidéo vu de loin 









N'hésitez pas si vous avez des critiques/suggestions/questions : c'est fait à 2, donc on peut inclure des améliorations assez facilement pour plaire aux utilisateurs ^_^
Soit on peut créer un topic dédié sur le forum ici si vous avez envie des envies d'améliorations à discuter, sinon, vous pouvez utiliser notre twitter : https://twitter.com/apblv


----------



## stipus (19 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de vous présenter mon application gratuite Infinite Music pour iPhone, iPad et iPod touch.

Cette application utilise des algorithmes de traitement du signal pour analyser votre bibliothèque musicale, déterminer le tempo et le rythme de chaque chanson, et découper vos morceaux en une multitude de petites séquences qui sont ensuite jouées bout à bout pour composer de nouveaux morceaux en temps réel.

A partir de cette analyse l'application peut:

- Jouer vos musiques préférées à l'infini... Infinite Music vous composera un remix en temps réel qui ne s'arrêtera jamais
- Créer automatiquement des mashups de vos playlists, en sautant d'un morceau à l'autre au moment où les sons sont similaires.
- Vous permettre de remixer vous même vos morceaux, en notant les transitions que vous aimez, et celles que vous préférez éviter.
- Jouer automatiquement des playlists spécifiques en fonction de votre activité... L'application utilise l'accéléromètre de votre iPhone pour déterminer si vous êtes au repos, en voiture, en vélo, en train de marcher ou courir, et vous passe automatiquement les morceaux que vous avez choisi pour l'activité détectée.
- Et si vous courez, Infinite Music peut chercher dans vos morceaux ceux qui ont le même rythme que vos foulées... vous avez une télécommande dans les jambes et si un morceau ne vous plait pas, il vous suffit d'accélérer ou ralentir un peu pour qu'un nouveau morceau soit choisi, adapté à votre nouveau rythme !
- Enfin si vous avez des ampoules Philips Hue, Infinite Music peut vous composer une ambiance lumineuse à partir de l'analyse des fréquences des morceaux.






Malheureusement cette version d'Infinite Music ne fonctionne pas encore avec les sites de streaming, et nécessite de la musique en local. Nous avons une version qui fonctionne avec certains sites de streaming, mais pour des raisons légales, il n'est pas possible de la publier avant d'obtenir les accords formels des ayants droits.

Pour plus d'infos, voici notre site:
http://www.grubbeats.com

Lien iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/infinite-music-rediscover/id1150329572?ls=1&mt=8

Toutes remarques et suggestions sont les bienvenues !

stipus


----------



## KrummenHacker (20 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
Je développe actuellement une application radio-réveil pour iPad et je recherche des beta testeurs. Les personnes intéressées peuvent s'inscrire à partir de l'URL suivant: https://consultance.silicon-peace.com/fr/application-ios-ipad-sleepoff


----------



## magicPDF (8 Mars 2017)

Vous allez aimer le GHRA !

Le *Guide Historique des rues d'Avignon* est disponible pour iPhone et iPad.

C'est une application gratuite, sans pub et enrichissante :
http://magicapps.mobi/guide-historique-rues-davignon/


----------



## chepiok (14 Mars 2017)

Je m'apprête à lancer DoYouQuizz. Un jeu iPhone/iPad de duel de questions-réponses sur lequel je bosse depuis bien longtemps. Sa particularité est d’avoir un gameplay inédit pour jouer sans attendre que l’adversaire soit disponible tout en gardant l'excitation du direct. A la sortie j'aurais plus de 9000 questions et de nombreux packs sont en préparation. 

Je lance une phase de test ouverte et j'aimerais bien avoir le max de retour, si vous voulez essayer, laissez moi votre email en message privée pour que j'envoie une invitation. Quelques visuels disponibles ici.

Je rajoute une petite copie d’écran de DoYouQuizz. N’hésitez pas en MP si vous voulez une invit pour les tests avant publication sur le Store.


----------



## gotgot11 (22 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

je vous présente mon application de Partage de Listes de Courses:
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/partage-de-courses/id1186700450?l=fr&ls=1&mt=8

Le but de cette application est de pouvoir crée une liste de courses et la partager avec ceux avec qui ont partage les courses (famille, amis, concubin, etc...) ainsi toutes les personnes avec qui ont a partagé notre liste de courses peuvent eux aussi ajouter, modifier sur cette même liste de course. Quand une liste de courses est modifier par une personne, elle se met directement à jour, pour tous les autres utilisateurs avec qui on a partagé cette liste.

L'objectif est principalement d'éviter de penser à quelque chose que l'on veut rajouter sur la liste, mais comme on a pas notre liste de courses sous la main, elle est à la maison vu que tout le monde note ce qu'il a besoin dessus, et d'avoir oublier ce qu'on voulait noter une fois rentrer à la maison.

Si besoin vous trouverez plus d'information sur le lien de l'Apple Store.


----------



## QuimBou (2 Avril 2017)

Salut tout le monde!
Je suis catalan et auteur de BD. Je viens de créer une application qui permet de lire mes BD de fantaisie médiévale en français. Je ne représente aucune entreprise... je ne suis qu'un dessinateur un peu fou! 
J'essaie de me faire connaître à travers les blogs et les forums de lecteurs français. Si vous avez un iPad et un brin de curiosité, vous pouvez télécharger l'application et deux albums entiers sans dépenser un sou...
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/orn-is/id1163726697?mt=8 
En ce moment, seulement pour iPad (IOS). Dans un avenir proche, la version Android.
Cliquez sur ce lien et déchargez l’application librement. Vous pourrez lire gratuitement DEUX ALBUMS COMPLETS : un d’Orn et un d’Ornis. Le reste est sous réserve de paiement (0,99 €/album).
Les albums sont conçus pour peser peu, mais ils ont aussi une très bonne qualité graphique pour que le lecteur puisse profiter des dessins.
Vous pouvez effacer et décharger autant de fois que vous le voulez les albums que vous avez dans la bédéthèque.

Si vous voulez plus d'infos : http://www.quimbou.com/fr/app 
Merci de votre intérêt. Et désolé si je vous ai dérangés!


----------



## MacDavid (11 Avril 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Nous sortons aujourd'hui un nouveau projet: L'Infiltré au coeur du FN
Une politique fiction en (véritable) temps réel. Un récit du réel en mobile.

L'Infiltré est un informateur (fictif) de la DGSI, qui travaille pour la machine FN. Le joueur/lecteur est  son agent traitant. Tout se passe dans une app.  La notre est mise à jour en temps réel et évolue au gré de l'actualité, à raison d'une à plusieurs mises à jour quotidiennes.

L'idée, c'est d'essayer de nouvelles formes de récit.

En espérant lire vos réactions


----------



## QuimBou (15 Avril 2017)

QuimBou a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> Je suis catalan et auteur de BD. Je viens de créer une application qui permet de lire mes BD de fantaisie médiévale en français. Je ne représente aucune entreprise... je ne suis qu'un dessinateur un peu fou!
> J'essaie de me faire connaître à travers les blogs et les forums de lecteurs français. Si vous avez un iPad et un brin de curiosité, vous pouvez télécharger l'application et deux albums entiers sans dépenser un sou...
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/orn-is/id1163726697?mt=8
> ...



Il y a un nouvel album!


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2017)

MacDavid a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Nous sortons aujourd'hui un nouveau projet: L'Infiltré au coeur du FN
> Une politique fiction en (véritable) temps réel. Un récit du réel en mobile.
> ...



Voilà une première réaction.

Je trouve le principe un peu - comment dire - dégueulasse.

On peut penser ce que l'on veut d'un parti politique, mais il est l'expression du pluralisme. Le qualifier de machine, se concentrer sur lui et pas un autre est une forme de propagande à laquelle je ne souscris pas.
Et, autant être clair, loin de moi toute intention de défendre le FN. Ou tout autre parti politique ici.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est le fait de devoir payer - une somme modique c'est un fait - pour me voir "endoctriner", puisque l'argument de cette application est de se nourrir de l'actualité. Or, elle n'est pas favorable au parti en question, à moins de s'appuyer sur quelque publication plus ou moins louche et à diffusion restreinte.

Non, cette idée n'est pas une bonne idée.

Et l'argument de la nouvelle forme de récit… laissez moi rire.

Allez, enrichissez votre application avec tous les partis en lice, précisez les sources et après je pourrai peut-être m'y intéresser et payer quelques euros pour jouer ; vraiment jouer.


----------



## da capo (28 Avril 2017)

Après avoir un peu malmené un des contributeurs de ce fil, je reviens pour voir un un développeur pourrait apporter une réponse à cette problématique :

- utilisation en milieu public (donc besoin de simplicité et surtout de verrouiller l'application)
- support iPad 2 (système 9.X)
- objectif : lecture de 1 à n fichiers audio
- caractéristiques : lecture en boucle, lecture unitaire simple, possibilité de lire une liste de lecture.
- sources : liste iTunes ou autre.

Idéalement l'application se limite à des carrés présentant un titre, on touche un carré pour lire le contenu, on touche à nouveau pour mettre en pause ou on peut toucher un autre carré pour lancer la lecture d'une autre source.

Idéalement, la gestion des sources ne se fait pas dans l'application elle même pour faciliter le cloisonnement ou plus simplement une option (via les réglages iPad)  fait apparaitre ou non le menu de réglage.

Soit ce type d'application existe et je vous remercie par avance de me la faire connaitre, soit vous êtes en mesure de la développer et tout travail mérite salaire (ou pas si c'est vraiment trop simple)

Merci par avance


----------



## magicPDF (2 Juin 2017)

Encore une superbe WebApp gratuite, sans pub et sans espionnage.
Merci MagicAPPs !

http://anselot-artdesign.com/application-mobile/


----------



## magicPDF (18 Juillet 2017)

magicPDF a dit:


> Le *Guide Historique des rues d'Avignon* est disponible pour iPhone et iPad.


Le GHRA évolue : https://adobe.ly/2uwpEnz


----------



## stipus (22 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

Je vous présente ma nouvelle application Face Music pour iPhone/iPad/iPod. FaceMusic déforme les visages en rythme avec la musique ou les sons captés par le micro, et permet de partager des selfies, vidéos ou autocollants iMessage.





Petite vidéo de ce que ça peut donner:





L'application est gratuite et disponible sur l'App-Store.
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/face-music/id1258123821?mt=8

Bon amusement,

stipus


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2017)

Pas mal! [emoji23]


----------



## Dernise (30 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous , 

Aujourd'hui je vous présente ma première app iPhone, que j'ai publié sur l'app store il y a quelque jours, son nom c'est "Gaspal" et le but est de permettre de voir le prix des stations d'essence autour de vous.
J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur l'app, il était temps pour moi de franchir le cap!

Voici le lien du site de présentation ainsi que sa page sur le play store:
https://www.gaspalapp.com
http://apple.co/2vaPN7D

Quelque images: 






Merci d'avoir lu!!


----------



## vbarousse (24 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Voici ma dernière création : une application mobile destinée aux propriétaires d'animaux de compagnie (au sens large : chiens, chats, chevaux...).
Comme d'autres applis, elle permet de disposer du dossier médical et du suivi (poids, menus, gynécologie, rendez-vous...).
Mais surtout, elle dispose d'un mode "cloud", ce qui permet la synchronisation des données entre plusieurs appareils iOS, même si ils ne sont pas sur le même compte Apple ! (c'est cette fonctionnalité qui me manquait sur les applis disponibles : avec 2 chats et 1 chiens, ma compagne et moi avons parfois du mal...).
Le site de web : https://mesanimauxetmoi.wordpress.com/
Le lien sur le store : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/mes-animaux-et-moi/id1288480479?mt=8
Si vous avez des commentaires, des idées, des questions... n'hésitez pas car je ne demande qu'à faire vivre et évoluer cette appli !


----------



## stipus (8 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je vous présente ma nouvelle application Home Light Show pour iPhone, iPad et Apple-Watch.

L'application permet à ceux qui ont des éclairages HomeKit ou des ampoules Philips Hue de se créer des ambiances lumineuses synchronisées avec la musique captée par le micro.

Home Light Show contient des algorithmes de traitement du signal avancés, qui lui permettent de reconnaitre le rythme et le tempo de la musique, de différencier une grosse caisse, de caisses claires, de cymbales ou de chant, de déterminer les moments intenses d'un morceau, afin d'animer vos éclairages en fonction de la musique et de l'ambiance désirée.

Il existe d'autres applications de ce type, mais elles ne sont pas basées sur des algorithmes si avancés, et surtout sont compliquées à utiliser. Le but était de réaliser l'application la plus simple possible: les utilisateurs n'ont qu'à choisir les lampes à animer ainsi que l'ambiance désirée, et peuvent aussi créer facilement des effets avancés s'ils le souhaitent.

Lien app store:
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/home-li ... 68995?mt=8

Cordialement,

stipus


----------



## Anouchka25 (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour et merci pour ce forum.
Moi je viens vous présenter notre puissante innovante application  ToutPaie disponible sur Apple store. Téléchargez et utilisez-là maintenant, elle est géniiiiiiiiiiiiiale ToutPaie communauté : https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/toutpaie-la-communauté-o2o/id1256505986?mt=8
*A quoi sert notre application et pourquoi elle est innovante ?*
Avec un seul compte ToutPaie, l'utilisateur a accès à près de 800 services comme par exemple:
- De discuter dans le réseau social de l'application
- D'échanger dans un forum de discussion
- D'acheter dans divers magasins de l'application (marketplace)
- De reserver une chambre de d'Hotel
- Trouver ou poster un logement à louer ou vendre
- Reserver ou payer dans un restaurant et être livré
- Vendre entre particulier (comme le bon coin)
- Voir les bons plans
- Voir et lire l'actualité
- .....etc
ToutPaie c'est une application tout en un.
PS: Nous ne sommes pas un aggrégat d'autres applications.
Notre site internet : www.toutpaie.com
Me contacter à: anouchkaminkoue@toutpaie.com


----------



## sebMacNewGen (15 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Avant de présenter mon App, je dois dire que je suis ravi de découvrir dans ce fil tant d'applications et de créativité! 

A moi  

Mon App est AnyPoi, dispo sur l'AppStore pour iPhone & Apple Watch: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/anypoi/id1155107961?mt=8

AnyPOI permet de gérer ses points d'intérêts géographiques et de créer des itinéraires multi-étapes. Je l'ai créé pour m'aider à préparer mes voyages et trouver des lieux interessant à visiter.

Cette application permet de trouver facilement des points d'intérêts car elle intègre à la fois les points d'intérêts d'Apple mais aussi Wikipedia. Toujours sympa pour trouver des lieux à visiter. 
Ensuite vous pouvez donc définir des itinéraires entre plusieurs points d'intérêts et ainsi avoir une idée du temps nécessaire pour les déplacements. 

Toutes les informations sont uniquement stockées en locale dans votre iPhone, pas besoins de compte Google, iCloud ou n'importe quoi d'autres. 
Les points d'intérêts / itinéraires peuvent être partagés avec vos amis par email (même s'ils n'ont pas l'application) et vous pouvez protégez vos données grâce à TouchId/FaceId. Vous pouvez exportez vos points d'intérêts / itinéraires au format .GPX et les échanger avec vos amis qui utilisent cette application.
Vous pouvez aussi importer vos contacts dans l'application (il y a encore pleins d'autres features à découvrir...).

AnyPoi intègre aussi une application pour l'Apple Watch permettant de trouver rapidement les 10 points d'intérêts les plus proches de votre position et de lancer une navigation. AnyPOI est aussi adaptée pour l'iPhone X.

*Important: AnyPOI est gratuite, pas d'inApp, pas de pubs, juste du fun *




















Sebastien


----------



## SunHpp (22 Mai 2018)

Salut, je suis développeur iOS depuis les débuts de l'appStore en 2008.

Si vous êtes comme moi très ennuyé par les tickets de caisses qui s'accumulent dans vos poches, vous allez être content.

J'en ai eu marre et c'est pourquoi j'ai crée ScanTicket. Il s'agit d'une app iphone qui s'occupe principalement de scanner et d'archiver les factures, coupons et tickets de caisses très facilement et avec des rubriques simples et un total des prix.

Pour la liste des features qui la démarques des moultes apps de scan sur iphone :

- D'un seul clic numérisez tous vos tickets, factures, reçus et coupons
- Redimensionnez simplement les scans
- Réglez la luminosité et le contraste
- Triez vos tickets par catégories et par date
- Créez autant de catégories personnalisées que nécéssaire
- Vue mensuelle avec total par mois
- Recherche rapide regroupée par catégories
- Ajoutez des scans très rapidement avec les options de champs pré-remplis
- Synchronisez vos tickets avec votre compte Dropbox
- Sauvegardez vos tickets dans le Cloud
- Disponible sur iPhone et iPad, Optimisée pour iOS11+


Lien direct : https://itunes.apple.com/app/scanticket/id454155575?ls=1&mt=8
Site web : http://scanticket.io/fr

Julien


----------



## Anthony (13 Juillet 2018)

Je ferme ce sujet, trop souvent utilisé comme prétexte pour publier des communiqués de presse. Les développeurs sont invités à envoyer leurs communiqués de presse à la rédaction, toute tentative de retape sur les forums sera immédiatement suivie d'un bannissement. Les membres réguliers des forums peuvent bien entendu mentionner leurs propres créations dans le portfolio : https://forums.macg.co/threads/developpeurs-ios-presentez-vos-applications.1313715/


----------

